# How Much CO2 in an Exhale?



## drock101 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have absolutely no info on this and was simply brainstorming during my last bong session. I was wondering how much CO2 might be exhaled in a breath. Would it be possible for a tiny grow room (3-6sq/ft) to take advantage from blowing up party balloons and puncturing a tiny pin hole in them to slowly release the CO2. A childrens magic trick to do this without popping the balloon is to place 2 pieces of scotch tape in a cross on the skin of the balloon and press the pin through the intersection.
This would be total redneck engineering but just wondering


----------



## Shook (Aug 18, 2007)

If i can remember correctly from my memory i remember reading that exhaled air has something like 17% carbon dioxide? or somethin  and i think your body doesnt use somethin like 4% of oxygen


----------



## dabull69 (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a good idea with the ballons though. why not get a co2 tank and fill up the ballons and then use that method. or just get some yeast and sugar, thats what i did.


----------



## drock101 (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah i keep reading about the yeast method and wonder why nobody is trying to capture the gas instead of just letting it seep into the room. Is there something in the balloon material or the chemical make-up of the gas that wont allow it to be captured this way. Just trying to think outside the box a little. Of course this can only be concidered in the smallest of grow rooms


----------



## Token (Aug 18, 2007)

The air we inhale has only 23%-24% Oxygen and if was any higher we would be flammable.


----------



## tckfui (Aug 18, 2007)

imagine if air was flamable... that would be nuts... and suck... we would all be dead... light a match and the whole everything burns


----------



## Token (Aug 18, 2007)

crazy hun Oxygen being an accelerant, poor astronauts didn't think about it in the Apollo missions


----------



## ezra2662 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats an ingenious idea - and there is a way for you to fill balloons with nearly 100% carbon dioxide. All you have to do is inhale deeply and hold your breath. The longer you hold it, the more oxygen is absorbed and the more CO2 replaced. Holding your breath for a good 30 seconds or so would do the trick. After the balloon is full, place a piece of scotch tape on the bottom of the ballon and pucture at the center of it - it will help the rubber hold its shape and not rip at the pucture location. If you filled 5 or 6 a day I'm sure it would work.


----------



## drock101 (Aug 23, 2007)

thats what my redneck logic is telling me hahaha. Im sure this is only a small help in a very small room, but it has to be better than none at all. 
Is it better to do this during veg or flower or both?


----------



## drock101 (Aug 23, 2007)

also by room i mean closet or box


----------



## wafflehouselover (Aug 23, 2007)

I can tell you this and i can confirm it from my greenair produce controller. I breath into my co2 sensor and i got a reading of 5000ppm of co2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats freaking alot dude! Plants only need from 1300-1500 at max point of flowering. I talked to my hydro guy and he told me that if u are in a inclose space depending on the room size lets say 10x10 he said if u step in your raise the co2 ppm to 500-800. So i've said this before in many post i dont know how many tried to avoid my suggestions but talk to your plants or breath onto it more often! thats a INJECTION of co2 for them. 5000ppm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pool (Aug 24, 2007)

lol

I'd say just use the yeast method. Turn off your exhaust fer a half hour a day, and during that time place the yeast n' sugar inside the box. Remove when the air comes back on.


----------



## dabull69 (Aug 24, 2007)

i keep my bottles in at all times u just turn off the exhaust when i shake them. if u have an oscillating fan keep it going because c02 is heavier than air so the fan will keep it up off the floor. c02 is good for both flower and veg but it will be most beneficial in flower.


----------



## ezra2662 (Aug 24, 2007)

Youd be surprised - 

A lot of the yeast methods look like they produce just as much as a few balloons full of 60-70% CO2.

I think it would be a big help, especially if you keep the closet door shut.


----------



## drock101 (Aug 24, 2007)

in just a few days i will be starting my clones. My room runs Very constant temp/humidity so maybe i'll try the first batch without balloons, then the second with. I'll keep everything the same including clones from the same mother and tests to see what happens. Look for some results in say about 2-3 months. hahaha


----------



## wafflehouselover (Aug 24, 2007)

i will test the ppm of a yeast method towards a popping ballon for you guys when i get the chance.


----------



## skate2him (Aug 27, 2007)

drock101 said:


> yeah i keep reading about the yeast method and wonder why nobody is trying to capture the gas instead of just letting it seep into the room. Is there something in the balloon material or the chemical make-up of the gas that wont allow it to be captured this way. Just trying to think outside the box a little. Of course this can only be concidered in the smallest of grow rooms


you can capture it but i think that some molecules are small enough that they diffuse out of the balloon fairly quickly. think about a helium balloon. you fill it up with helium but it doesnt stay full. after a few days it is all limp and scrawny looking. some gases and compounds undergo this diffusion more quickly than others. i think it has to do with the molecule size. im not sure how long a normal latex balloon would hold co2 though. you could probably find something about this by just googling or something. interesting idea though. storing your exhaled breath. hahah.


----------



## bongo (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea, i'm using candles (ALWAYS SUPERVISED), bottled co2 gas is the way to go, but to much hassle to fill in UK cause its a shithole


----------



## natmoon (Sep 23, 2007)

Ive been using bottles of yeast and sugar for years,i just place them under the grow tables,fan mixes the co2 into the air just fine


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 25, 2007)

I check on my plant probably 3098520358 times a day and everytime i go too look at it, i spend at least 5mins blowing air on it, or breathing on it.
My plant seems to be doing fine.


Heres the thing.

If you wanna blow up some balloons and let the air seep out into your room, it is definetly NOT going to hurt the plants.
It may or may not help them, but it wont hurt them.

If you want too, and it seems like a good idea for you...just do it.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 25, 2007)

what about just buying a CO2 tank for a paintball gun like a 20 oz or 30 oz for 20 30 bucks and just leak out some CO2 everyday. it only cost 4 bucks to have it refilled... money well spent... I have a CO2 tank... just too lazy to get it filled... paintballing is illegal in my retarted state. and theirs only one paintball store in the whole damn borough... but walmarts and K-marts have them in most states.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 25, 2007)

tck you mind as well get a 20lb co2 tank, 100 for a used tank and about 30bucks to get a 20lb tank refilled.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 25, 2007)

hohoh too god for 20 ounces hu? you need 20 LBS!?
nah I will definetly do that eventualy. but when I can do it right with the gas moniter thing and all that shit.
I'm just saying their talking about using breath for co2. so Id rather spend the 30 bucks rather than blowing bags all day


----------



## Dangermouse (Sep 27, 2007)

ezra2662 said:


> Thats an ingenious idea - and there is a way for you to fill balloons with nearly 100% carbon dioxide. All you have to do is inhale deeply and hold your breath. The longer you hold it, the more oxygen is absorbed and the more CO2 replaced. Holding your breath for a good 30 seconds or so would do the trick. After the balloon is full, place a piece of scotch tape on the bottom of the ballon and pucture at the center of it - it will help the rubber hold its shape and not rip at the pucture location. If you filled 5 or 6 a day I'm sure it would work.


Obviously, any exhalation would still be mostly nitrogen gas, close to what you breathe in (78% in atmosphere). 
I HOPE you're just suggesting the ballon thing as a joke, either that or you should abstain a bit before posting. 

A simple one gallon fermenting container will provide a slow continuous supply of CO2 for 3-4 weeks. Not a great solution, but not bad if you just have cirrculation fan in a small area and no venting fan to suck out extra CO2 along with heat. No screwing with ballons with pinholes that may last all of a few minutes, if that long. 

One recipe: 

One gallon jug (from Arizona Tea for example). 3c sucrose (table sugar) boiled in 5c H2O for 5min to help break disaccharide into component glucose/fructose (easier for yeast to munch), another 5c cold water added to boiled sugar solution (cold to speed cooling off), 2c apple/grape juice (or similar) to provide acidity and protiens for the yeast, and another 2c room temp H2O with yeast started. After yeast has had a chance to hydrate (30min?) add it in, IF solution's cooled down enough. Temp shock kills yeast. Add a bubbler to watch CO2 production if you want (airline tubing from fermenter sealed with silicone sealer -> submerged into smaller bottle filled 1/2 with water). Replace as CO2 bubbles slow significantly. Not sure what's a good amount, but probable depends on room size/# of plants. Add more fermenters and stagger deployment (ie. 3 gallons, replace oldest one each week) to keep CO2 levels even.
Airline tubing, tube connectors, silicone sealant/sealer can all be found with aquarium supplies at local store like walmart.

As a bonus, take extra care to rack (remove liquid, leaving dregs) the fermented brew after 3-4 weeks (and rack again, and again) and you'll have a drinkable 'wine' in a couple months too. If you want to try this, you also need to take care to sanitize the frementer/racking container prior to use. 

More info and example can be found by searching for DIY co2 (for aquariums).


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 27, 2007)

Great Dangermouse, and to anyone else out there want to try this method; alot of people here limit theirselves to like coke bottles with a hole on top, well this method is really cheap and effective. Don't limit yourself to a coke bottle people, try a 5 gal bucket skys the limit for this method because you can get lbs of sugar and lbs of yeast(Amazon.com: Instant Yeast (Fleischmanns) 1lb: Gourmet Food), and water is just unlimited!


----------



## drock101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dangermouse said:


> Obviously, any exhalation would still be mostly nitrogen gas, close to what you breathe in (78% in atmosphere).
> I HOPE you're just suggesting the ballon thing as a joke, either that or you should abstain a bit before posting.
> 
> A simple one gallon fermenting container will provide a slow continuous supply of CO2 for 3-4 weeks. Not a great solution, but not bad if you just have cirrculation fan in a small area and no venting fan to suck out extra CO2 along with heat. No screwing with ballons with pinholes that may last all of a few minutes, if that long.
> ...


theres a whole paragraph full of science and "not sure's" to try and refute the possibility of a Small benefit from ballons in a closet. I hope this was just a joke or maybe next time abstain a little before posting


----------



## Dangermouse (Sep 28, 2007)

> theres a whole paragraph full of science and "not sure's" to try and refute the possibility of a Small benefit from ballons in a closet. I hope this was just a joke or maybe next time abstain a little before posting


Hehe, guess it wasn't a joke after all. Seem to have touched a nerve.

As it happens, the only 'not sure' in my post was the amount or # of fermenters that would be best, as that OBVIOUSLY depends on an individuals needs for space and #/size of plants. You seemed to have imagined more than one 'not sure', but as there aren't more, I can't respond to those points.

The 'balloon' method, would required balloon, after balloon, after etc, etc, etc. A number every hour to make a significant difference in even a small closet's volume, after the initial minute or so of emptying. Just seems like a needless hassle.

The point I was after in trying to help was that the fermenter alternative supplies a continuous supply of 100% CO2 for weeks at a time with no fussing once you have it started. In addition, the amount of CO2 produced can be easily scaled with just a bigger bucket and more ingrediants, and hardly any extra work.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do people have to be assholes?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

thats what I always wanted to know... why are you cancled?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

well... I dont even rememeber what happend! but it was a happy thread. and than anger came in and started breaking shit... and I shot him... and he left.


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 28, 2007)

paintballing illegal!!! thats friggin horrible. glad i dont live there.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

yea. its terrible  theres only one place to go paintballing around here and its 30 minutes away. and it cost 250 to play... theres a place acros the street from the paintbal store where people play and they made it better than some of the feilds I've been to... and its free... you just need to bring people or be lucky enough to run into some.


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 29, 2007)

omg i couldnt live there. i play for free any time i want. all i need is air and paint. friend could help but i tend to lack those.. lol. that does really suck.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

its true... HEY SINCE when did roll it up start letting fake bud people addvertise here????
I hate fake bud!!!!1


----------



## donnieosmond (Sep 29, 2007)

And lastly and most importantly, always take Mentos before storing exhaled Co2...................... for the plant's sake!


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

I use mouthwash!


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 29, 2007)

somebody eat some mentos and then drink some diet coke, that will enhance the amount of co2 in a exhale by x10.


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 30, 2007)

oh oh i know,,,,,, what would happen if i got like 20 hamsters and let them live in my grow room??? of course they would have a hard time blowing up the balloons, but i think i could train them.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

hmmmm. having an animal do the breathing for you.. good idea... just need an animal with alot of breath


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 30, 2007)

something that breaths alot,,,, and can tie a balloon. chupacabra maybe?


----------



## donnieosmond (Sep 30, 2007)

or how about a band of singing guitar playing monkeys.....

drock is the man. i wondered this same question myself. good thread buddy


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm mexican goat eating monsters... or kick ass mokeys that play music and probably toke and act cool... tough decision...


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

Google Image Result for http://www.ghoststudy.com/new6/para_files/chupacabra02.jpg

thats a pretty freeky picture... with that monster devil looking thing sneaking up on a dear or something...


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 30, 2007)

little known fact,,,, chupacabra offspring dine mainly on spidermite larva, some of the finest natural ferts in the world are made from their droppings, and their fur is 92.7% mylar. "thats why know1 can get a decent pic of 1."
but hey maybe we can crossbreed and get some monabra young?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds like were going to need some monabras!!!
theres some pretty weird shit on the internet about them... what the fuck is sucking goats and sheap and kangaroos dry of all there blood??? dracula? I read a book about a vampire who didn't want to be a vampire so he became a "vegitarian" and only sucked animals blood... maybe swe got the same thing going on here... yea... think about it...


----------



## donnieosmond (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya there used to be this cartoon in the mid 80's called Count Duckula and he was a vampire turned vegetarian duck. That show was the shit.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds pretty crazy. vampire duck thats a vegitarian... now thats a show!!!!


----------

